# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work - UK

## Norwich Muscles

Hey,

Whilst on cycle I want to get my levels checked.

Where I can do this in the UK? Is it free etc?

----------


## MaNiCC

Go to your doctors and request a full blood panel test.

-MaNiCC-

----------


## Matt

Also try a needle exchange...

----------


## paddy155

007- How would you go about asking needle exchange for blood work ? I have never heard of anyone mentioning needle exchange before.

----------


## Matt

> 007- How would you go about asking needle exchange for blood work ? I have never heard of anyone mentioning needle exchange before.


Just phone you local needle exchange and ask which day of the week they blood test on. Here at Manchester its every Wednesday. 

Theres a number of Brits here that use the needle exchange for bloods...

----------


## paddy155

Can you get the results from them and will they ask why you want bloodwork done ?

----------


## Matt

> Can you get the results from them and will they ask why you want bloodwork done ?


Yes they will give you the results and yes they may ask why you want the tests but thats what their there for...

----------


## paddy155

Thanks for the info.

----------


## baseline_9

By the way not all needle exchanges do it.

Infact none around by me in birmingham do it

I now go to manchester to get it done

If u do go to manchester dont listen to what they have to tell you about steroids , the guy tried to tell me that if i shot test p ed i would get bitch tits and should shoot it one a week instead

----------


## baseline_9

> Can you get the results from them and will they ask why you want bloodwork done ?


The xchange has to have a steroid program there, where they do BW for steroid users

If u just ask at a needle exchange for BW they will asume ur a junkie and wat hep c tests etc...

Call up some exchanges and find one that will do bw for steroid users, you may struggle tho

----------


## MR-FQ320

Why the hell is it so hard to get bloodwork done ?

people have not been returning calls or emails to me about getting bw done.

Reluctant to call the doc.

----------


## Matt

^^ Living in manchester i never have an issue, we have two places that do Bloods for aas users....

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^ Living in manchester i never have an issue, we have two places that do Bloods for aas users....


yeh, i think thats because manchester council fund it.

if your council funds it ur fine, if not like meine you have to travel and fake it that ur from the area

----------


## baseline_9

> Why the hell is it so hard to get bloodwork done ?
> 
> people have not been returning calls or emails to me about getting bw done.
> 
> Reluctant to call the doc.


where do u live?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> where do u live?



west yorkshire,

made an appointment with the doc for this coming Monday, never met him before so i'm hoping i'm not in for a lecture.

----------


## baseline_9

Well if he wont do it you could take the drive to Manchester.

Its worth it, and its what they are there for

----------


## Matt

^^ And Manchesters a great place :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MR-FQ320

yeah its only like an hour, i dont mind the drive.

i did ring a place in manc about it but it was all about like junkies and prisoners(not saying anything about manc 007, lol), so probably the wrong number, the girl on the end of the phone didnt have a clue about aas, maybe you could PM the details to me ? Cheers.

----------


## Parabolic

Is it wise to mention taking roids to the doc?

22 gonna go on first cycle for perfomance enhancing reasons.

Want to get bloodwork done before and after first cycle see how I react to it all. How do you go about telling a doctor.... hey im using steroids can I have some bloodworks to make sure i'm doing it safely?

It goes on your medical record doesn't it and can invalidate health insurance / life insurance w.e later in life as they'll just blame roids.

----------


## GoldenPump

I'm also interested in how you guys in the UK get bloodwork done outside of the needle exchange, I'm fairly sure mine doesn't offer it.

Edit: I'll also be in Norwich so if anyone answers OP's question, would be greatly appreciated!!

----------


## marcus300

> I'm also interested in how you guys in the UK get bloodwork done outside of the needle exchange, I'm fairly sure mine doesn't offer it.


Go to your doctor and ask for a full blood panel

----------


## GoldenPump

> Go to your doctor and ask for a full blood panel


When he asks why should I just say feel weak/low libido etc?

----------


## kathleenp980

> Is it wise to mention taking roids to the doc?
> 
> 22 gonna go on first cycle for perfomance enhancing reasons.
> 
> Want to get bloodwork done before and after first cycle see how I react to it all. How do you go about telling a doctor.... hey im using steroids can I have some bloodworks to make sure i'm doing it safely?
> 
> It goes on your medical record doesn't it and can invalidate health insurance / life insurance w.e later in life as they'll just blame roids.


Thanks you for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum. : 1106:  :7up:  :BbAily: 


__________________
watch free movies online

----------

